# Name of high spec german merc panel



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if anyone can help, I am trying to find the name of a very high spec merc based panel van converter, I think they are German, to my understanding not sold here. 

Remember looking at their fantastic vans, but can't for the life of remember their name.

Thanks roy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

La Strada?
Karmann? (We like the Karmann Davis)

It is likely that they will be exhibiting at the Caravan Salon - so here is a list of all the exhibitors for you to browse through in the hope that one might job your memory.

http://www.caravan-salon.com/cipp/m...,g_u_e_s_t/~/Download_List_of_Exhibitors.html


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Westfalia?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.globecar.de/

Maybe?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.poessl-mobile.de/ 

Might not do Mercs!?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

CS and HRZ Vans are superb quality, I'm having one of the 4wd ones when Ernie rings me...

http://www.cs-reisemobile.de/e-cs-reisemobile.htm

http://www.hrz-reisemobile.de/

http://www.dopfer-reisemobile.de/neue-Reisemobile/Kompaktmobile.html

Pete


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

No one mentioned Hymer??


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Schwabenmobil?

(Website illustrates similar VW Crafter bases, but Merc logo also flashes - so they might use both)


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here u find a list of several MH-brands :

http://www.wecamp.eu/wohnmobilhersteller/

just go through it , most probably you`ll find your favourite one

regards
Jan


----------

